

Show HN: CheerMeUp - Schedule a cheerful email and brighten someone's day - gilesvangruisen
http://cheer-me-up.org
Built at DowncityJS Hackathon http://downcityjs.com
======
sebkomianos
You should include some examples of those emails in the website so people can
find out if they like what you are sending or not. :)

